# Pressure cookers



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Hey folks, this week miss Hen and I have been doing some shakedown test of our preps, and some stuff has worked as planned, and some has not. One of our week spots is quickly cooking our dried beans! I think a pressure cooker may be the way to go, but I have no idea where to start. My only criteria are that it be smaller than one gallon, and be open flame compatible.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

All pressure cookers are open flame compatible, . . . just have to be careful of the plastic handles on em.

A proper cooking fire should be no problem for any of them.

Get the type with the little jiggler on top, . . . rather than a gauge, though, . . . they are easier to monitor.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

There are plenty on amazon.

I would recommend a stainless steel one over aluminum, less etching with it..

I found two liter ones (1/2 gallon), that would do just fine, pricing $30-$40.

When you say open fire, do you mean like a wood fire?

I have several, and they are used on either my kitchen gas stove or a Coleman gasoline stove.

You will have to make a tin shield to protect the handles if over wood.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I would not bother to pressure cook dry beans. Its a pain in the booty. Doing it over a camp fire..forget it.,.lol. Do like my mama did. She got off work at 2 PM and we was eating fresh cooked dry pintos for supper. Her key was keep em covered with water and boil the hell out of em. They sometimes had a bit of crunch but tasted pretty good to the hungry home folks. They was really good on about the third reheat. lol. Save the pressure cooker to make carp patties. Those things will make a person chunk rocks at salmon patties.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Well, maybe a camp fire/wood stove. But I'm thinking more about the open flame of my marine propane stove. The only pressure cooker I have used was glass/polycarbonate and scared the shazznard out of me.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

A glass pressure cooker??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wood stove with a fire ring will work.

Would be perfect on propane stove.

The ones I have and looked at are all stainless steel except the handles.

I again suggest stainless over aluminum.

Take a look at this one.

https://www.amazon.com/Prestige-Ind...eywords=small+stainless+steel+pressure+cooker


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

even if you do pressure cook your beans - soak the hell out of them - most likely you'll be alternating a pot of beans constantly ....

keep an eye open for pressure cookers on the used market - plenty of never used out there - wedding presents mostly (same same with breadmakers) .... just check for a good mating of the lid & body - no warpage - the newbies ruin them by cooking them dry or using the base for a regular pot ...

the better ones are Euro - everyone uses one overseas compared to Americans ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> even if you do pressure cook your beans - soak the hell out of them - most likely you'll be alternating a pot of beans constantly ....
> 
> keep an eye open for pressure cookers on the used market - plenty of never used out there - wedding presents mostly (same same with breadmakers) .... just check for a good mating of the lid & body - no warpage - the newbies ruin them by cooking them dry or using the base for a regular pot ...
> 
> the better ones are Euro - everyone uses one overseas compared to Americans ....


Good point on the soak. Some of the comp bbq guys started doing pressure cooker beans to save time..cooked on the camper stoves and some of them won a lot of contests. An overnight soak could bring them to done in 45 mins. One hour for the unsoaked models. Tried it myself a few times. One lb of beans was plenty.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have purchased 2 pressure cookers from goodwill auctions...\\ you will find a few good ones here

https://www.shopgoodwill.com/search...&sortBy=itemEndTime&SortOrder=a&showthumbs=on


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with a 16 quart Presto. Been using mine for years same gasket still good to go. Weighted gage is the only way to go. Pressures gages suck and need to be tested for accuracy each canning season.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have yet to add a good pressure cooker to my inventory. Given the current state of affairs I think it would be prudent that item move up the list and be in my cabinet by next week.

Note: I have always soaked my beans overnight before cooking. Is it necessary with a pressure cooker?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have yet to add a good pressure cooker to my inventory. Given the current state of affairs I think it would be prudent that item move up the list and be in my cabinet by next week.
> 
> Note: I have always soaked my beans overnight before cooking. Is it necessary with a pressure cooker?


Good idea to do it, get one.

As said I have several including an All American for canning..

No, do not need it for beans, myself, I do not use it for that purpose but will post SHTF..

Post SHTF cooking fuel will be of concern, the shorter cooking time with one helps in that area, saves at least 50%.

My kitchen stove is gas/propane, when pot is up to pressure I can back the gas way down for the run,

less heat loss than with a non pressurized open pot with cover.

When I make chicken lo mein, I do the chicken in it then break it up afterward, short cooking time.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have yet to add a good pressure cooker to my inventory. Given the current state of affairs I think it would be prudent that item move up the list and be in my cabinet by next week.
> 
> Note: I have always soaked my beans overnight before cooking. Is it necessary with a pressure cooker?


No an overnight soak is good for pressure cooker beans. Knocks off about 15 mins of cooktime..which I said up the thread a ways..lol.


----------

